# how to change win xp product key?



## ajsie

hi!

when im trying to update my patches from windows update site its telling me after a while under the progress that my windows xp (pro) product key is invalid. so i wonder if there's any way to change the product key to another that works?

thx


----------



## Praetor

Have a lookie:
http://techrepublic.com.com/5100-6270-5034890.html

Dont stress it too much over Windows Update .. you can still download all the patches manually.


----------



## 72montecarlo

Someone else on here had this same problem. if you still need a valid key i can send you a program and instructions how to use it and it will allow you to get a valid key. Msoobe.exe will then tell you afterward your version of windows is currently validated. so that may work. I used it to install SP1.


----------



## Praetor

LOL valid keys can be found with google


----------



## darkd3vil

lol thats funny i got a vaild key but my friend thinks if i dl sp1 im gonna get arrestted could this happen


----------



## Praetor

Well it could happen if your key is illegimate. Validity is one thing. Legality is another. They probably could track you if they wanted to but they've got bigger fish to catch. Naturally you wont be able to download from the Windows Update site but you will still be able to get the network installation. Why get SP1? SP1a fixes a bunch more things (and i dont think SP1 is even available anymore)


----------



## kharmini91

Go to home.att.net/~nogoodpig and scroll down.  There is a .zip folder that contains two registry values and the msoobe program to trick your computer into changing the product key.  





> (and i dont think SP1 is even available anymore)


By the way, Praetor, SP1 is available.


----------



## Praetor

> By the way, Praetor, SP1 is available.


Got a link for it... all i can find on MS is the SP1a


----------



## kharmini91

You're right, I didn't pay attention... sp1 isn't available, I assumed you meant sp1a.


----------



## Praetor

LOL yeah it wouldnt make sense for them to have an older one up there


----------

